# Bala Sharks Clicking Noise



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

When my balas come to the top of my tank to feed they making a clicking nose and their gills release air. This noise is fairly loud, when they are nibbling at an algea wafer on the bottom u can still hear the noise. Its like a clicking or snapping sound, they have been doing it for ever. My tank is in perfect health so are the balas, i just thought it was weird and was wondering if anyone had a similar experience.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've never kept balas, but my clown loaches make the same kind of clicking noise.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I read on a bunch of forums that it is quite common actually, mine are just louder than i expected, when they are at the top i can hear them across the room, when they are at the bottom i can hear the clicking witin 3 feet of my tank... maybe they are trying to talk to me.....


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*lol. very interesting.*


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That's really cool, could you post a video of it??


----------

